# Kanye West running for president in 2020



## Spongebob (Aug 30, 2015)

He is actually serious.
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/30/9229691/mta-vma-awards-2015-kanye-west-video-vanguard-performance

First Trump now this?!?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 30, 2015)

Someone please just kill me. I can give you $1. 


Can people who don't have any political education quit trying to become President of the United States, please?!


----------



## Trundle (Aug 30, 2015)

Anyone can run for president if they have $1000 last time I heard. You should check out Vermin Supreme.

"All politicians are vermin - and I am the Vermin Supreme" - Vermin Supreme


----------



## tobi! (Aug 30, 2015)

2020 Elections: Donald Trump vs Kanye West


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 30, 2015)

Hold on I already know what his Presidential Campaign is-

Kanye West is the Kanye Best! 2020


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2015)

I'd vote for Kanye over Trump any day


----------



## piichinu (Aug 30, 2015)

maybe he wouldnt be that bad


----------



## mirukushake (Aug 30, 2015)

Sometimes I miss living in my home country. This is definitely not one of those times. This whole election cycle is a big joke.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 30, 2015)

i would vote for him because everything in this country is a joke


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 31, 2015)

At least Kanye has basic human respect, _better than Trump_. 

But that's not saying much.


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2015)

THANKS OBAMA.




(someone had to say it)


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2015)

He better do his kanye best


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 31, 2015)

For ****s Sake.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 31, 2015)

I hate to say it, but knowing America, he'll probably get it.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

LOL the richest guy in the world and now a rapper...  What's happening to our country...?  I mean technically yes if you meet the age requirement and other requirements you can run for president, but that doesn't mean you should do it just cause you're well known.  Heck, I know a ton of people who aren't well known in the US that would make better presidents than this crap.  In the history of the US we've had only three spectacular presidents.  I think one was mentioned as Abraham Lincoln, another as George Washington, and another as Franklin D. Roosevelt.  I miss those days (figuratively, I never lived in them).... D:


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm for the UK so I don't really have a rightful say in this, but he's technically a very good business man (like the Kanye West brand is huge and well-known) and he does say a fair few intelligent things, but he is a bit of a hot-head which is probably his downfall with all this


----------



## Sorgatani (Aug 31, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> At least Kanye has basic human respect, _better than Trump_.
> 
> But that's not saying much.



More respect than Trump?





I wish it was a joke. 
I don't think either of them would be a step forward.


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 31, 2015)

No.....



it might have been a publicity stunt though, the VMAs were staged and I wouldn't be surprised if he was just high or told to say that


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 31, 2015)

I literally just heard this on the radio as I clicked onto this thread 
Like what the fk is this xD


----------



## Tao (Aug 31, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> he does say a fair few intelligent things



I must have missed every single instance of this.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Deez Nuts 2.0 lol


----------



## tokkio (Aug 31, 2015)

yeezy 4 Prez 2k20


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 31, 2015)

I would vote for Deez Nuts in 2016.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't think he could qualify. He has engaged in a few crimes I think. If you want to run for president, you must have a clean record. Felons can't hold office. In fact, they can't even vote.


----------



## Big Matt9685 (Aug 31, 2015)

I give up on life.  Even though I don't live in America, it doesn't affect me.  The whole concept of seeing Kanye as the President of America makes me question wither I actually want to move there or not.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 31, 2015)

My neighbours their home is on sale for only 230k Euro. Any americans that want to buy this house and make it their dream house before 2020 can notify me!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Big Matt9685 said:


> I give up on life.  Even though I don't live in America, it doesn't affect me.  The whole concept of seeing Kanye as the President of America makes me question wither I actually want to move there or not.



Yeah. I would probably like to go there someday just because but.. yeah.

And it will probably affect my country cause apparently we like them 'murica so much lol ._.


----------



## Chris01 (Aug 31, 2015)

faith in humanity lost if this happens for real haha, kanye couldn't run for anything let alone president of the US


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Chris01 said:


> faith in humanity lost if this happens for real haha, kanye couldn't run for anything let alone president of the US



unless he is all like smoke weed in walmart 24*7 nope


----------



## tobi! (Aug 31, 2015)

You're telling me you don't want Kim Kardasian as First Lady???


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Norski said:


> You're telling me you don't want Kim Kardasian as First Lady???



who would want that  lol


----------



## Bowie (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, I know who I'm voting for.


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 31, 2015)

He just wants more attention. That all hes ever wanted in his life.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Trump and Kanue. What have we come to?


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 31, 2015)

I hope his slogan is Kanye West is the Kanye Best.


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 31, 2015)

I hope no one takes him seriously but we know people probably will...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 31, 2015)

Literally anybody can run for President (with a _few_ restrictions.)

This is likely a publicity thing, there's 0 reason to overreact about it, he won't make it remotely far.
The only reason Trump was able to is because he's rich enough to fund his own campaign and doesn't need to tiptoe and sellout for his sponsors. This is why he's able to say what he wants at debates.


----------



## Born2BWild (Aug 31, 2015)

This country is doomed. If we have a United States of America by the time I hit 50, I'll be genuinely shocked.

Just saying...


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 31, 2015)

President Kanye.

 I see by the old clock on the wall that it's time to go into hiding.


----------



## Flop (Aug 31, 2015)

He couldn't be much worse than Donald Trump.


----------



## Bjork (Aug 31, 2015)

you guys honestly need to chill

so what if he's running

when i'm 35 i could attempt to run too


----------



## tobi! (Aug 31, 2015)

_Our glorious leader..._


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> _Our glorious leader..._



I think I just threw up. 

I bet by the time 2020 rolls around Kanye won't even be in the running. He just talks out his butt most of the time.


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2015)

No why i am too young for this


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Sep 1, 2015)

Ew, why? I'm sooooo glad I don't live in America. Good luck to you all. xD


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank god I live in Britain.

Good luck America!


----------



## Cory (Sep 1, 2015)

this is obviously a ****ing publicity stunt


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 1, 2015)

Kanye West should just give it a Kanye Rest...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 1, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Kanye West should just give it a Kanye Rest...








oh you


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 1, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> -snip-
> oh you


I couldn't let the opportunity go to waste ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Kanye West should just give it a Kanye Rest...



Ah, bravo my good sir!  You made a cheesey pun!  *claps*


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 1, 2015)

If he becomes president... someone shoot me

k thx


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 1, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Anyone can run for president if they have $1000 last time I heard. You should check out Vermin Supreme.
> 
> "All politicians are vermin - and I am the Vermin Supreme" - Vermin Supreme



#verminSupremeforPresident2020 I want my free pony


----------



## RainbowPanda (Sep 3, 2015)

Please no
I don't live in America but no. Just no.


----------



## pillow bunny (Sep 3, 2015)

i hope you guys don't actually think he's serious

- - - Post Merge - - -

the only thing worse than kanye being president is kim being first lady


----------



## milkyi (Sep 3, 2015)

Shoot me now. I can give you money or snacks.


----------



## boujee (Sep 3, 2015)

These responses are the best


----------



## sock (Sep 3, 2015)

This is wrong.

He has a daughter. Called. North West. _North West._ No.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Sep 3, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Anyone can run for president if they have $1000 last time I heard. You should check out Vermin Supreme.
> 
> "All politicians are vermin - and I am the Vermin Supreme" - Vermin Supreme



I adore Vermin Supreme. He trolls the politicians and how can anyone not love him for that? Most of them are a joke anyway.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 3, 2015)

Thats it...i lost hope in humanity


----------



## cIementine (Sep 3, 2015)

Cherry Kisses said:


> I hate to say it, but knowing America, he'll probably get it.



I'm pretty sure Dan Howell is going to move to America so he can vote for Kanye.


I know he thinks he's God's gift, but his intimidating arrogance and sloppy rhymes makes him a terrible candidate.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2015)

I think Kanye west would do his Kanye best. But wait wouldn't the First Lady have nudes on the internet And some more...graphic stuff? 
What if everyone voted for him as a joke but actually then got elected?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I think Kanye west would do his Kanye best. But wait wouldn't the First Lady have nudes on the internet And some more...graphic stuff?
> What if everyone voted for him as a joke but actually then got elected?



Deez Nuts for president so watch out


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

plz no


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 5, 2015)

america is going down.


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 5, 2015)

its going to be hard having to choose between deez nuts and kanye west in 2020


----------

